# Florida: Fall 2008



## skinheaddave (Dec 11, 2008)

Slideshow of our trip on behalf of the American Museum of Natural History can be found at:

http://scorpion.amnh.org/index.html

Go to Fieldwork|North America|U.S.A. (Southern Florida and Florida Keys) - 2008

Also check out the website while you are at it.  Lots of great papers available for download for you scorpion folks.

Cheers,
Dave


----------

